# RAP Valentino



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

Meet my stunning black self buck who placed Two 3rds. He is 5 months old. Although I am breeding blacks he will be used for some breeding plans and has been studded out to a couple of mouseries.

I really like his shiney coat and has very minimal silvering on his sides and buttom I know he not perfect tho.

Tell me what you think..


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice tail!


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

Would you call it a nice tail set?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

In the second picture, it looks like a nice tail set. Especially considering he isn't very typey otherwise.


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

What do you mean Typey wise?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean his ears are on the small side, and his head is pretty good looking, but he's also small. He's also light for a black, but it also depends on where your from. Are you in Australia? For some reason, I thought you were. :?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

he's a cute mouse.

not very black for a black and on the small side, but cute 

is it hard to get good type in Australia?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It is, especially with the strict import export laws from what I hear.


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

True we are way far behind in the quality of our mice in Australia. Its hard.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's very healthy looking, and does have some nice features, like his tail. He has darkish pigment on most of his ears, tail and feet. He's a lot nicer than most mousies you'd find in pet stores here in the US. I'm not a fan of humongous meeces, and especially not huge ears. His are bigger than average but not too big.

On the down side, his ears are wrinkly, and the light hairs on the sides are a detractor. His body lines are are more round, rather than the racy body type that is considered ideal.


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

I actually need some help with my chocolate line im getting abit disappointed with the outcome if anyone can help please msn me on [email protected]


----------

